# ألية اقلاع الهليكوبتر وتزانها !!



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

السلام عليك .

اولأ احيي القائمين على هذا القسم الزملاء المشرفين والأعضاء المحترمين .

اود معرفة نظرية اقلاع واتزان الطائرة العمودية ولكم جزيل الشكر .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## جاسر (19 نوفمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أهلاً أخي الفاضل 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopters

http://www.copters.com/helo_aero.html

تحاياي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ جاسر .

تحية طيبة .

اشكر مرورك على الموضوع واستجابتك .

الحقيقة سبق وان اطلعلت على مواقع كثير جدأ عن طائرات الهليكوبتر .

لكنني اريد النظرية الميكانيكية التي تجعل الجسم يرتفع ويستقر ثم الحركة .

تحياتي وتقديري .

البغدادي .


----------



## alwaily (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تستطيع ايضا الحصول على بعض المواضيع من الموقع التالي
http://www.thaitechnics.com/helicopter_heli_control.html
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكر الأخ alwaily على هذا الموقع الذي يوضح الألية والنظرية لأقلاع طائرة الهليكوبتر.

ومن خلال اطلاعي على الموقع استنتجت الأتي وهذا مهم جدأ للمهتمين بالطائرات العمودية :

1-المروحة الرئيسية الأفقية لطائرة الهليكوبتر لأتقوم بدفع الهواء الى الأسفل لرفع الجسم فقط .

وانما تعطي حركة دورانية للجسم ليدور بأتجاه حركة المروحة .

2-لتلافي دوران هيكل الجسم هناك هناك مروحة موجهة تدور بشكل عمودى في نهاية الذيل للحفاظ على

توازن الطائرة العمودية واستقرارها .

3-عند اصابة مروحة الذيل للطائرة العمودية باضرار فأنها تهوي وتدور من عدم الأستقرار فتسقط 

وتتحطم دون السيطرة عليها .:79: 

جزاكم الله الف خير لكل القائمين والأعضاء لهذا القسم .



البغدادي:55:


----------



## جاسر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أصبت أخي الفاضل وهذا نقاش يتعلق بهذهِ الظاهره من الرد 110

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24161&page=3

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## نعم (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

ماذا اذا توقفت المروحتين، انتهى الوقود مثلا
هل تسقط الطائرة كالحجر ام ان المروحة الاساسية ستبطيء من السقوط؟


----------



## اياد الكوز (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انظر ماذا يحصل عندما تتعطل مروحة الذيل للطائرة العمودية


----------



## alwaily (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكركم كثيرا على هذه الملاحظات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ اياد الكوز .

تحية طيبة .

اشكرك جدأ على تفعيل هذه النظرية في التطبيق العملي .

فعلأ هكذا يحدث عندما تصاب المروحة الخلفية في الذيل للطائرة العمودية (هليكوبتر).

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان .


البغدادي


----------



## kouider (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ررررررررررررررررررررررائع سقوط الهيلوكبتر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 أبريل 2008)

لك مني رد قريب إن شاء الله أخي الفاضل . . .


----------



## م المصري (24 أبريل 2008)

و الي ان يأتيك رد المهندس شيراد الجزائر 
اطلع علي هذا الموضوع : 
كل ما تريد معرفته عن الطائرات الهيليكوبتر
الموجود في هذا الارشيف 
المواضيع الخاصه بالطائرات الهليكوبتر
تحياتي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع اخي المشرف شكري محمد نوري (المروحة الرئيسية الأفقية لطائرة الهليكوبتر لأتقوم بدفع الهواء الى الأسفل لرفع الجسم فقط .

وانما تعطي حركة دورانية للجسم ليدور بأتجاه حركة المروحة .) المروحة الافقية فعلا تعطي دفع للجسم لاعلى وايضا ..... عكس ما ذكرت انت تعطي حركة دورانية للجسم ليدور باتجاة عكس حركة المروحة 
وتعمل المروحة الخلفية اي كان شكلها على توليد عزم يعاكس عزم دوران الجسم .
وعندما يقل العزم في المروحة الخلفية تدور الطائرة بأتجاة معاكس لدوران المروحة الافقية 
وعندما يزيد العزم في المروحة الخلفية تدور الطائرة باتجاة العزم الاكبر ...... وهكذا يتم التحكم باتجاة الطائرة اثناء الطيران بتقليل العزم المعاكس او بزيادته


----------



## adnanmartini (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للجميع على مشاركتهم وفقط أريد الرد على سؤال الاخ - نعم - عن حالة توقف المحرك كنفاذ الوقود أو أي عطل اخر فهنا لا تتوقف شفرات المروحة الاساسية وانما تدور بنظام يسمى بالانكليزي Autorotation وفي هذه الحالة يدخل تيار الهواء من أسفل الشفرات الى أعلاها- في حالة الطيران العادي يكون دخول تيار الهواء من الاعلى الى الاسفل- مما يسبب توليد قوة رفع والتي تكون أقل من وزن الهليكوبتر ولكنها كافية لكبح السقوط وكافية لحفظ التحكم بالهليكوبتر حتى الهبوط بسلام. واذا أردت الشرح بالتفصيل ان شاء الله أنا مستعد للجواب.


----------



## virtualknight (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكل من أفادنا بهذه المعلومات الرائعة.


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> لك مني رد قريب إن شاء الله أخي الفاضل . . .


 
إليك أخي هذا الكتاب الذي يتكلم عن أيروديناميكا الحوامات عل فيه خير إن شاء الله
http://rapidshare.com/files/111621178/Theodore__C.R._-_Helicopter_Flight_Dynamics_Simulation_With_Refined_Aerodynamic_Modeling__PHD_The.zi


----------



## korzaty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لكعلى مجهودك وبارك الله فيك

اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا وتقبل أعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم


----------



## dreams1804 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكل مساهمة في الموضوع .

تقبلوا مني كل الأحترام والتقدير.

البغدادي


----------

